# Wedding this saturday, and Im scared of Diarrhea Attack



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hi guysim one of the bridesmaids, and the wedding is THIS SATURDAY! Its going to be a two hour wedding at the alter (its an american/asian Wedding and alot of praying). I just dont know how im going to be able to do this. Im freakin out. Any suggestions?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I know how you feel. I was the maid of honor at my sister's wedding last year.This is what i did.On friday we had the rehearsal(this helped me a lot as i wasnt' as worried about what would happen)and then we had the rehearsal dinner. I took a couple Immodium in the afternoon. My mom was nice enough to let me leave right after supper.For the wedding day here is what i did. I woke up at 4am. I woke up this early because i'm always sick in the mornings, so if i was going to get sick it would be really early and i'd hopefully be better by wedding time. I took a couple more immodium. My sister found these ladies that come to your house to do your hair and makeup, that that was good as i didn't have to worry about going to the salon(and it was cheaper).Then we ate some lunch and went to the church. My church part was a bit more then an hour. Before i talked ot my sister about being worried about standing that long and she talked to the pastor and they decided that during certain parts we could sit.After church we had pictures. We talked to the photographer and she took all the pics with me in them first so i could go home and rest before the reception.Worked out well.I Was a bit sick in the morning but i felt fine by the time we got to the church, thankfully. So my advice is this: -Take immodium(assuming you are D) before you actually start feeling sick.- get up early if you are a person that gets sick in the mornings.- Eat really bland foods for a couple days prior.-Make people aware of your situation. My sister was really great about it and understood.- Have fun







and try not to worry as it will make it worse.ps: oh one thing i forgot was that I did relaxation/self hypnosis/meditation in the morning and any time i was feeling nervous. It helped me calm down before i started making myself sick. The more you worry about getting sick the more likely it will be to happen. So try to relax.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

degrassi, thanks for your advice. This is my first time being in a wedding and I feel a little better. I just hope that i dont have to go right away. Also, what different types of techniques did you use?thanks


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

> quote:Also, what different types of techniques did you use?


What do you mean?


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

Joy, at my friend's wedding, her bridesmaid sister had to leave the altar - she was newly pregnant and though she was going to throw up. Nobody batted an eye, as you know all eyes are on the bride and groom. The bridesmaid returned when she felt better. It simply was not a big deal. It may help you to not worry if you remember that IF you must go, it is not the end of the world. For me, relaxing typically solves my problem. Use the immodium and as a backup, see if your doctor can give you something to relax the nerves - an ativan, perhaps. If you do take the ativan or valium, I would suggest not drinking alcohol as it can really hit you hard and you don't want to be a blubbering fool at the reception. For years I took immodium and ativan in stressful situations. Now I am taking Paxil for the stress/anxiety/D and it is working very well for me. If I were a bridesmaid though, I'd also take a small dose of the ativan as well. Good luck - you will be FINE!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

YOu poor girl . I do know how you feel. I had 2 daughters get married 2 1/2 -3 years ago. I hated that feeling. I knew where the bathrooms were, did not eat anything, took Lomotil,(it is like Imodium, took xanax and smoked like a chimney all the way there. I had to get up at 6:00 and do all 4 of my daughters hair, then get myslef ready. Talk about STRESS. BUT I did make it all day THANK GOD. without any D. I did not eat much at the reception either. Mainly just a roll.Oh I wish you all the luck in the world. I really do know how you feel.Take care and try to relax and think positive.Fingers crossedKat


----------



## 13308 (Nov 16, 2005)

i know exactly how you feel, i am going to be bridesmaid in a few weeks and it's so scary!! to put my mind at rest when we go to the rehersal i am going to scout out the toilet situation. The night before i am going to take some immodium and eat food i know i can get away with like rice. i unfortunetly have to have my hair done at a salon in town and travel out into the country for the wedding. for me this is going to be the worse part because as joy said when your in the service if you need to get out then just sneak out quietly when everyone is praying. this way most of the people there will be concentrating on their prayers or on the service. then explain after that you felt sick or faint and had to take a few moments out.knowing that you can get out and with the least amount of embarresment will definately help your nerves on the day which is key to not getting an upset tummy!!as for the meditation thing you asked about earlier i find it useful to lie down and go into deep though and concentrate on relaxing breathing. the best way i find is to really concentrate on going down some steps to a calming place. on every step i try and feel calmer and calmer. the place at the bottom of the stairs can be any place you like, but has to be really calming. then once in the service if you start to panick try and go back to the place at the bottom of the stairs. good luck, and remember to enjoy yourself. you don't want to spend the whole day worrying!!


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't worry, everyone will understand if you're just open about what's going on with you. I had to sit down at my own wedding because I was having an attack! We got through it and had a beautiful reception with lots of picture taking. Good luck to you.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I kind of feel your pain today. I have a funneral this morning and its out of town so it will be an hour drive. So its 5 am and i'm alreayd awake and my stomach isn't feeling too great. Hopefully i'll be ready to go at 10 am.Then tomorrow we have to drive 3 hours in the morning for the other part of the funeral and burrial. I probably wont' be able to make it to this becuase there is no way i can do a 3 hour car ride in the morning. PLus staying out there all day.BUt good luck with your wedding. I hope you do ok and have a good time.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

All the postings have been very very imformative!I was in the same position as you this past July and posted here about it.Unlike you, I was the best man in the wedding!What I did was like people here have suggested. I took Imodium the night before. The day of the wedding I took more Imodium (4 tablets). I did fine during the wedding... and the reception was located in the same place, so we went over there and I said my speech and it was all over... I didn't eat at the reception or the day of the wedding at all until I got home.My advice to you is also that it will not be the end of the world if you have to use the bathroom.EVERYONE uses the bathroom, ya know? If ya gotta go, ya gotta go! So think of it like that... Everyone's eyes will be on the bride and groom. Even if you had to walk off, the people in the audience either 1. won't notice, or 2. won't even care to think what you're doing, or 3. will think something else besides, "i wonder if shes using the bathroom."I would tell you friend that you may have to use the bathroom during the ceremony and ask if she had a suggestion of how you should do so... At the rehearsal you'll figure some stuff out, so that should help ease your mind.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

So how did the wedding go?


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

the wedding was great. i was not even focused on my stomach the whole time. But the next day, i have the worse pains ever. im glad ibs didnt get in the way. thank you all for your comments and enouragement. it really helped me.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Glad you were able to enjoy yourself


----------

